# agradecer algo/agradecer por algo



## Laura Moosburger

Boa tarde, pessoal,

Eu tenho por hábito dizer "agradeço a você/te agradeço por tal coisa"; porém, sempre encontro com muito mais frequência: "te agradeço tal coisa". A segunda formulação, como o objeto do agradecimento sendo um objeto direto do verbo agradecer, me soa estranha. Gostaria de ter certeza se ambas as formulações estão igualmente corretas, ou se o modo como eu formulo a sentença está errado (pois raramente o vejo ser usado!)....

Agradeço desde já.
Laura


----------



## uchi.m

acho que as formas transitivas direta ou indireta estão certas para o verbo agradecer:

te agradeço a atenção
te agradeço pela atenção


----------



## Vanda

Ai... as regências! Bem, temos ''agradecer a'' (com certeza), o Aulete dá também um exemplo para ''agradecer por''. 


> [ti. + a, por : "...eu devia agradecer ao Muniz pela oportunidade do empurrãozinho decisivo." ( Ana Maria Machado , _A audácia dessa mulher_) ]2. Dar os agradecimentos; confessar gratidão (por algo) [int. : Sensibilizado, agradeceu humildemente.] [tr. + por : Quero agradecer por todo o apoio que recebi]
> 
> 3. Retribuir gestos ou carinhos recebidos [td. : Quero agradecer o carinho dando carinho também]



Que falta faz um daqueles dicionários de regência! (quem manda serem tão caros?)


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Sim, mas o "agradecer a" refere-se à pessoa a quem se agradece. No caso, aquilo pelo qual eu agradeço (o presente, a gentileza, a oportunidade, etc.), não exige o "por"? Como disse uchi: "te agradeço a atenção" - está mesmo correto?


----------



## uchi.m

está, veja: a frase pode ser reescrita assim: eu agradeço-te a atenção. Agradecer é verbo transitivo direto e indireto, nesse caso.


----------



## Audie

Laura Moosburger said:


> Sim, mas o "agradecer a" refere-se à pessoa a quem se agradece. No caso, aquilo pelo qual eu agradeço (o presente, a gentileza, a oportunidade, etc.), não exige o "por"? Como disse uchi: "te agradeço a atenção" - está mesmo correto?


Como disse uchi, está. E parece que esta é a regência sobre a qual não há dúvida, como também disse Vanda. Segundo Luft (citando Nascentes), esta sintaxe_ 'agradecer-lhe por algo_' (verbo intransitivo + adjunto adverbial de causa) é coisa mais recente. Para Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, '_agradecer alguém por uma coisa'_ é italianismo. Ele recomenda '_agradecer a alguém alguma coisa_'.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Laura Moosburger said:


> Boa tarde, pessoal,
> (...) Gostaria de ter certeza se ambas as formulações estão igualmente corretas, ou se o modo como eu formulo a sentença está errado (pois raramente o vejo ser usado!)....


Depende do que você entende por _certo _e _errado_. Se por _correto _você quer dizer "de acordo com a opinião de alguma suposta 'autoridade' lingüística", aí a gente precisaria saber quais prescritivistas você tem em mente. Agora se por _certo _você quer dizer "de acordo com o uso dos falantes cultos da língua", nesse caso bastaria observar algum corpus ou conduzir uma pesquisa parecida com a que já está acontecendo aqui - ou mesmo usar sua intuição como guia. 



> Eu tenho por hábito dizer "agradeço a você/te agradeço por tal coisa"; porém, sempre encontro com muito mais frequência: "te agradeço tal coisa".


Então a conclusão óbvia é que ambas as formas existem; afinal, você não encontraria com freqüência algo que não existe, não é verdade? Agora, pode ser que haja algum condicionamento na escolha entre as variantes. Talvez uma aparece mais em um determinado contexto sintático; talvez seja o resgistro o fator relevante; tavez seja uma questão de variação dialetal. O que eu posso te adiantar é que eu pelo menos não tenho nada contra nenhuma das duas estruturas e não acredito que haja valoração negativa em nenhum dos dois casos. Veja bem, não estou dizendo que eu uso as duas variantes - isso eu ainda não sei dizer; só tenho certeza de que qualquer das variantes passaria despercebida no meu meio.



			
				Audierunt said:
			
		

> Para Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, '_agradecer alguém por uma coisa'_ é italianismo. Ele recomenda '_agradecer a alguém alguma coisa_'.


Às vezes eu me pergunto de onde esse homem tirava essas coisas...


----------



## Carfer

Pessoalmente, acho que ambas as regências são válidas, sem prejuízo, pelo que observo aqui em Portugal, de _'agradecer por' _ser bastante menos usada. Não obstante, há contextos em que me cai bem. Não me custa nada a engolir "..._eu devia agradecer ao Muniz pela oportunidade do empurrãozinho decisivo."._ No entanto, como sempre, esta é apenas a opinião de um simples utilizador da língua.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Depende do que você entende por _certo _e _errado_. Se por _correto _você quer dizer "de acordo com a opinião de alguma suposta 'autoridade' lingüística"


Longe de mim ser autoridade. Além do mais, todo mundo aqui é anônimo, então onde estaria a tal autoridade?



Ariel Knightly said:


> Agora se por _certo _você quer dizer "de acordo com o uso dos falantes cultos da língua", nesse caso bastaria observar algum corpus ou conduzir uma pesquisa parecida com a que já está acontecendo aqui - ou mesmo usar sua intuição como guia.


Usar a intuição para conduzir uma pesquisa não é induzir a pesquisa?



Ariel Knightly said:


> Então a conclusão óbvia é que ambas as formas existem; afinal, você não encontraria com freqüência algo que não existe, não é verdade? Agora, pode ser que haja algum condicionamento na escolha entre as variantes. Talvez uma aparece mais em um determinado contexto sintático; talvez seja o resgistro o fator relevante; tavez seja uma questão de variação dialetal. O que eu posso te adiantar é que eu pelo menos não tenho nada contra nenhuma das duas estruturas e não acredito que haja valoração negativa em nenhum dos dois casos. Veja bem, não estou dizendo que eu uso as duas variantes - isso eu ainda não sei dizer; só tenho certeza de que qualquer das variantes passaria despercebida no meu meio.


Esse argumento me lembra de um linguista, esqueci o nome dele.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Quote: Longe de mim ser autoridade. Além do mais, todo mundo aqui é anônimo, então onde estaria a tal autoridade?


O anonimato é uma regra do fórum? Ops.


----------



## uchi.m

Laura Moosburger said:


> Quote: Longe de mim ser autoridade. Além do mais, todo mundo aqui é anônimo, então onde estaria a tal autoridade?   O anonimato é uma regra do fórum? Ops.


 Não sei dizer. Mas, veja como é a internet... todo mundo é um alterego de alguém.


----------



## Istriano

AGRADECER 


> TD(I): agradecê-lo (a…) (OBS.); agradecer(-lhe) algo. Int ou TI: agradecer (a…); agradecer(-lhe).
> Dar graças ou agradecimentos; mostrar-se ou confessar-se grato; expressar ou manifestar
> gratidão: _"Agradeça a Deus a sua salvação" (Nascentes) (OBS.). Ele nos salvou; devemos
> agradecer-lhe todos os dias. Recebeu o presente e agradeceu. _
> OBS. Também ocorre a sintaxe _agradecer-lhe por algo_, por causa da significação 'motivo ou causa'
> da ação de agradecer: "Está se introduzindo outra regência que transforma o verbo num transitivo
> indireto acompanhado de um adjunto adverbial de causa: _Agradeça a Deus pela sua salvação_"
> (Nascentes, 1960: 33).


 (C.P. Luft, Dicionário de regência verbal)


Eu diria: 
_
Lhe agradeço por tudo.
Lhe agradeço por ter vindo.
Agradecer a alguém por (fazer) algo.

_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Longe de mim ser autoridade. Além do mais, todo mundo aqui é anônimo, então onde estaria a tal autoridade?


Desculpa, mas o que te faz pensar que eu estava falando de você? Eu realmente estava me referindo às tais "autoridades" como Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, Bechara etc. É que tem muita gente que trata a opinião deles como sinônimo de _certo_. Entendeu o que eu quis dizer?



> Usar a intuição para conduzir uma pesquisa não é induzir a pesquisa?


Se ele for o que se considera um falante culto, por que não usar também sua intuição do que é gramatical ou não? Sua noção de gramaticalidade será tão válida quanto a de qualquer outro falante culto. Não será a única válida, mas será válida também. Entendeu?



> Esse argumento me lembra de um linguista, esqueci o nome dele.


Que argumento?...


----------



## uchi.m

No colégio, lembro-me bem que usava o dicionário do Celso Luft também. Bons tempos esses.


----------



## reka39

Hello! I found the following sentence: 'o estadista agradece ao Senhor a oportunidade de aniquilar alguns inimigos'. Do you have other ways to say the same thing? For me the most innatual thing is to use the dativo here.. I would use the c.o. but pt is pt, italian is italian! Thanks!


----------



## Löwenfrau

another way to say it is "o estadista agradece o Senhor pela oportunidade..."


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Fico com a forma transitiva direta + _a_ por econômica.


----------

